# Another wonderful story and head on the wall



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Just Minutes before end of shooting a large band of sheep walks up out of the brakes.

The D-I-L and son where in the right spot after most the day boating, hunting ,glassing , and scoping.

She had to make a choice in a mater of minutes leveled the new Kimber mountain assent 6.5 Creedmoor sights and shoot.

Just a bit over 200 yards and two ridges away.

One shot and it was over or just to begin.

She had made a mistake and only had her Rx sunglasses and it was about to get BLACK.

The boy RAN over and dressed the sheep as she started to feel her way back to the boat.

We have not had any rain for 3 months till this weekend.

3" in the brakes sucks. She got back to the boat about the same time as the boy both covered in wonderful Montana gumbo.

a 7 mile boat trip in total darkness in the boat and only able to "See" by the GPS. The hit the sack shortly after Ten.

Very little sleep, the coyotes where running wild and making more noise then a Boeing 747 trying to crash land in there camp all night long. First light and they where heading back up river to do some packing. They got there and were tickled the coyotes did not find the EWE. They strapped in on whole and headed out, taking turns packing. She is one tuff cookie and did a lot of the packing.

There another great story and head on her wall


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like ya'll had a great time mutton bust'in Dawg--- her smile tells the rest of the story. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great hunt and great times.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some tough country for sure. Congratulations to the young lady and all who helped in the effort.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats . sounds like a great time.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow beautiful country and a well deserved animal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to the DIL. That country looks awesome for sheep.


----------

